# Discworld!



## Prince of Cats (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Gang,

I've recently fallen for the discworld novels  Being somewhat of a scholar, I love the satire on high fantasy and all the roundabout explanations of ecology, creation and other fun topics. It obviously doesn't satisfy in the same way Tolkien does but it's such fun diversion!

So far I've completed:
The Colour of Magic
The Light Fantastic
Sourcery
Eric
and Interesting Times

I'm halfway through The Last Continent right now

If you're familiar with the series you'll notice I'm following the Rincewind plot. Which one should I follow next? I have more than half of them, was thinking of doing the Witches next, starting with Equal Rites of course

Anyone else read Pratchett?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a bit of a Pratchett fan too, my favourite books probably being the stories centered around the City Watch. I've not read a Pratchett book in a while to be honest, though I have 'Going Postal' and 'Unseen Academicals' sitting on my shelves unread. I'll get to them when I finish reading Martin's 'A Feast for Crows' as I've been on a bit of a run with 'A Song of Ice and Fire' over the past week or so reading both volumes of Book Three and moving on to Book Four.

I'm a bit lost as to what Pratchett books I've read and which ones I've not - as I borrowed a lot of his books from a friend and one of my ex-girlfriends who were both Pratchett fans. For instance I bought 'Feet of Clay' last year, which I thought was the next unread City Watch book in the series, but I turned out I read it.

Some books I'd recommend: 

Mort: Which is the first book to feature Death as the main character and the first Pratchett book I read. 

Guards! Guards!: The first of the City Watch books.

Pyramids: I think this is one off story, I've not read a sequel to it anyway.

Small Gods: Again another stand alone story I think.

Equal Rites: Because The Witches are cool too. Granny Weatherwax and Nanny Ogg are legends. The Witches series gets better and better as it goes on. And because Nanny Ogg wrote the immortal book 'The Joye of Snacks' and you've got to love her for that...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 10, 2010)

I finished The Last Continent and The Last Hero, starting Guards! Guards!


----------



## Turgon (Aug 10, 2010)

Heh... good show sir! The Watch books are a lot of fun and contain two of my favourite characters in Vimes and Carrot. There is a lot of social satire in there as well, which gets better and better as the series progresses. You've inspired me to pick up Jingo when I go for my weekly book shop on Thursday - I think that one is the next on my City Watch to read list...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 10, 2010)

I was laughing last night as I left Gaurds! Guards! after Carrot cleaned house at the _Mended_ drum  

I started Guards! because I just acquired the Discworld game (!!!). It's an adventure game (my absolute favorite type) and has been ported into the scummvm engine used for old lucas arts adventure games (see previous parentheses) and so it runs perfectly on newer machines. The game is based on Guards!, but played from the perspective of Rincewind. I haven't encountered him in the text, yet.

I gave Guards! a break for today and started and have almost finished Equal Rites


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 16, 2010)

Turgon, you were absolutely right: The "Watch" books are Awesome!  I finished Men at Arms last night and started Feet of Clay. 

I'm half way through Mort, too. Dunelm just showed a very drunk death the door out of the drum


----------



## Turgon (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe! Yep - You've got to love the Watch. The only word to describe that bunch is motley... It's a great assortment of characters. Still not gotten around to reading a Discworld book, I think when I finish one of the novels I'm reading I'll make a start on Unseen Academicals - wizards and football are surely going to make for a fun mix...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 18, 2010)

The hardest part is deciding which book to read next!


----------



## Starflower (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh good to see other DW enthusiasts. I have read every book in the series and most of the non-DW ones too. 
Unseen Academicals is a good book, but it's not nearly as funny as some of the other ones, for example Monstrous Regiment or Going Postal...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 20, 2010)

I still think my favorite are the Rincewinds from The Colour of Magic, the light fantastic, sourcery and Eric. The other Rincewinds were good too, I read the interesting times, last continent and last hero, but they didn't feel as fascinating to me. I'll have to try and get my hands on unseen academicals. I think sourcery is my favorite of what I've read yet.

Finally finished Mort today  that was a great one. Seemed to waver off a bit after the first half for me but great nonetheless


----------



## Turgon (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got Going Postal, but I haven't gotten around to reading it yet. I saw an advertisement for a live-action version of it today funnily enough. I think my favourite Pratchett book in recent years was Thud! I enjoyed that a lot. It seemed very relevent to what was happening in Britain at the time. I actually wanted to read Unseen Academicals during the World Cup - but England's showing in the tournament stole away my sense of humour!


----------



## Starflower (Aug 23, 2010)

The Going Postal movie is excellent, it is the best in the series so far. They have made Colour of Magic and Hogfather, and now this. Let's hope they make more!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 27, 2010)

'Night Watch' is one of my favorite books of all time.  'Feet of Clay' has a special place in my heart as my first foray into Discworld; 'Hogfather', 'The Truth', 'Monsterous Regiment', 'Small Gods', and "Thief of Time' reside on my bookshelf as well.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 27, 2010)

I've just started reading Moving Pictures, which is about the birth of the film industry in Discworld. I was interrupted by my having to read the entire Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan, because my daughter told me I should avoid the film version of 'The Lightning Thief' until I'd read the book. I'm back on it now.

Making Money is an excellent book for current times, as its underlying theme is the relationship between the value of money and the confidence people have in the banks.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I'm up to Thud! in The Watch series! I really liked Jingo, one of my fav's. Night Watch was good, too - those two together really made me like Lord Vetinari

I started playing the discworld game last night, it's hillarious! It's all voice acted and is right on with the books, with Dibbler's sausages in a bun and ...





here's Rincewind with the luggage talking to some Heros :*)

The story is like Guards! Guards!, the cult summoned the dragon but so far it's played from Rincewind's point of view: the archchancellor and the bursar decide that they have to do something about the dragon and decide to have Rincewind deal with it. It's so awesome having a conversation with the lecturer in recent ruins while he's giving the usual sort of unseen university lecture in the great hall. There's references to SO many different books and ideas from discworld, it was definitely made by some Pratchett fans! Rincewind is voiceacted by Eric Idle :*D


----------

